

Staples Wants to Bring 3D Printing to the Masses - asaddhamani
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2014-04-10/staples-wants-to-bring-3-d-printing-to-the-masses

======
jesusmichael
Cool... i'm going to print me out some salt and pepper shakers for $30 bucks a
piece... good use of my time..

